# Framing a small piece of wood



## lea6141 (Dec 2, 2007)

I do image transfers to wood. The finished wood piece is about 4" x 5" x 3/8" thick. All my wood is roughly 1 inch thick and I cut it in to 1/2" (minus saw cut) and make two pieces. I sand smooth, tapering the edges and then transfer an image to the wood. Then put on a finish. So I end up with a rectangle with rounded edges.
I want to upgrade the wood look and make a framed piece of wood with an image in the center. 
I can do this two ways but I only know how to do one of them.

1. I can cut small picture molding and glue it to the outside edges of the wood with the image (no rounded edges). This would require 5 pieces of wood. The wood with the image and molding for each side.
OR
2. Take a true 1/2" thick piece of wood (4" x 5" ) and route 1/4" depth out of the center, leaving a 1/4" 'molding' on the outer edges. 
I want to do this on a table (or by hand) but don't know how to route the center and leave the raised edges uniform.
This would give me a 1 piece picture framed on the same wood.

Did I say all this clear?
The bit I need to use is another question.
(And don't anybody tell be to not add the picture before I route...>))  
Thank you


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

> 2. Take a true 1/2" thick piece of wood (4" x 5" ) and route 1/4" depth out of the center, leaving a 1/4" 'molding' on the outer edges.
> I want to do this on a table (or by hand) but don't know how to route the center and leave the raised edges uniform.
> This would give me a 1 piece picture framed on the same wood.


 lea1641, Here is another way hand routing with a template shown in the attachment below.
After securing the 3/4" templates around the 4"x5"x1/2" board, you will need the following:

1. A 3/4" OD guide bushing
2. A 1/4" straight bit

This combination of bushing and bit will give you a 1/4" border around your board after you have routed around the inside of the template and routed out the middle. Just be sure to keep the router flush on top of the template and not let it tip or you will have a gouge in your board.
When setting your depth of cut, don't forget to take into consideration the 1/4" lip between the 3/4" template and the 1/2" board. This means you will set your depth at 1/2" to give you a 1/4" deep cut.

If you have any question on this just ask. I have included a chart on bit and bushing selection that I "borrowed" from Bobj3, one of our resident Guru's. 
Just an added thought... If you want square corners, all you have to do is square them up with a sharp bench chisel. Later on you might want to experiment with a roundover bit for rounded edges, but that would mean you would have to figure out which bushing to use with it. :'(


----------



## lea6141 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you for the suggestion on framing. Actually, round corners are just fine. I expected that and think rounded will loook good


----------



## lea6141 (Dec 2, 2007)

I like your idea and appreciate you taking the time to add the attachment. It really looks easy and that it will work. What also is good, is that my stock does not have to be uniform. All my pieces are not exactly the same.
Thank you
Larry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi lea6141

Just one more way to do it 

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5312-harrysin.html

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/5384-harry-tom-bobj-others.html

Plus a snapshot of Harry S. at work. 
===========



lea6141 said:


> I like your idea and appreciate you taking the time to add the attachment. It really looks easy and that it will work. What also is good, is that my stock does not have to be uniform. All my pieces are not exactly the same.
> Thank you
> Larry


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Check this out also:

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/1741-introduction-use-template-guides.html


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Picture framing*

Thanks George for putting Lea in the right direction.
Check out the article 'Sticky' that i have submitted 'Introduction to the use of template guides' and that will give you the answer to routing the internal frame and the rebated back to take the insert. There are a variety of cutters available to form the inside moulding, the rebate and external moulding.
Tom 
Enclosed are a couple of frames our friend Harry produced


----------



## lea6141 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi 'T' Tom,
I see I have lots to be educated on. Thank you for directing me to The Introduction to the use of Template Guides. This will help me in a lot of my 'problem' areas.
I see "I gots lots to learn".... and this is the place.
You all are just great.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Guys, there is no need for Tom or myself to get involved in this thread as you guys have taken to Tom's methods like ducks to water, and have shown that you are very capable of teaching others.

Bj., where in the world did you get hold of that seven or eight year old shot of me?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

hahahahahaha I do like to dig in the old files it keeps me up to date 

===


----------



## RandyCosgrove (Dec 22, 2009)

Just noodling around on the site and found your question.

I'm sure you've solved that problem.

I have a friend who was asking me about transferring pictures to wood. Can you point me in the right direction to learn about doing that?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------

